# The 9th Annual Halloween Art Exhibit



## SavageSinister (Jan 4, 2006)

The 9th Annual Halloween Art Exhibit - October 19 - 31st , 2007 Mars Gallery 1139 W. Fulton Market, Chicago. Join us for the newest edition of the HAE! All new artists and your fiendish favorites return for the greatest exhibition yet! Opening reception: Friday, October 19th, 7pm - 11pm, $5 donation. Saturday, October 20th: 10:00 pm: Neil Tobin, Necromancer, star of the long running show, "Supernatural Chicago", will perform "A Necromantic Evening", a haunting mixture of the psychic and magical. $15 includes admission to the exhibit & show. Closing reception: Wednesday, October 31st 7pm - 11pm. Music from The Sam Saunders Machine 9 pm. Mars Gallery is open to the public. Gallery hours: Tuesday & Wednesday by appointment. Thursday 12 - 7pm. Friday & Saturday: 12 - 6pm. For more information visit http://www.halloweenartexhibit.com 

​


----------

